# conversor serie paralelo con circuitos secuenciales



## dabsoft (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola! un feliz año a todos
Ando con un proyecto de control de 6 semestre de ing. electronica la idea es controlar la velocidad de un motor de DC usando matlab (enviaria un bite con un estado y ese estado deberia mantenerse hasta que matlab envie el siguiente) por medio del puerto serie, la idea es usar un conversor serial paralelo que conectado a un DAC me entregue un nivel de DC que sera amplificado por una etapa de potencia y luego conectado al motor.


El problema consiste en realizar la conversion de serie a paralelo sin usar PIC pues aun no he trabajado con ellos he visto que usan el 74LS164N para realizar esta conversion pero tambien vi hay que tener en cuenta el bit de parada y el de arranque y no se como implementar el circuito completo pues el conversor debe saber cuando le entran los datos y cuando no pues o sino afectaria lo que esta recibiendo el DAC.

de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda..


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

Te sirve?..

http://www.alldatasheet.net/view.jsp?Searchword=SN74HC164N

Ahí explica el funcionamiento, del bit de entrada y salida..


----------



## dabsoft (Dic 27, 2007)

bien, ese es el datasheet pero el problema consiste en si en que tengo una conexion asincrona donde el pc enviara 8 bits mas 1 de entrada y 2 de salida al final osea son 11 bits en serie de los cuales convertire a paralelo 8, ahora el puerto serie cuando no esta enviando nada esta en Alto y desde luego mi 74LS164N  convertiria eso en  ocho 1 yo nesecito que el 74LS164N deje de leer datos en el momento en que  se envien los 2 de parada y solo comience a leer datos luego de que el bit de inicio se detecte.

bueno esa es la idea que tengo la verda no es que sepa mucho de esto..
alguien sabe alguna forma usando los otros pines del puerto serie_?


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

Aa claro ya entendí, lo que necesitarías es una especie de memoria, que guarde todos los datos y luego los sincronice..

Hace un tiempo trabajé con el mismo integrado, y cuando hicimos la prueba anduvo perfecto, luego lo probamos en otra PC mucho más vieja que la de prueba y teníamos algunos errores, supusimos que era por culpa de la velocidad de la PC, que no alcanzaba a mandar los datos..


----------



## dabsoft (Dic 27, 2007)

algo asi, pues el puerto serie tiene una velocidad definida asi que por ese lado no habria problema.. en un libro de sistemas digitales encontre algo interezante pero no hablan mucho de la implementacion sino todo teorico.. ahora no estoy muy seguro si de verdad toque hacer todo eso o exista una forma mas sencilla..
mira el archivo aplicacion teorica.pdf que encontre en sistemas digitales de floyd


----------

